# Help getting started with lume



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd like to practice on luming a dial/hands. I've been looking through the forums and trying to learn what I need. I have a few questions:

[1] For the paint, I looked at noctiluminova but I can't see the price of their lume 2 mL bottles. Anyone know how much they cost? I'm looking at the Pigment G15F.

[2] I am also considering Glow,inc. lumes but they don't sell the binder/thinner. Can I use the ones that Noctiluminova provides if I choose to buy Glow,inc. V10 powder? Are there any other alternatives available for binder and thinner? I read that Tamiya acrylic modelist varnish works.

[3] I also learned that it is best to put a white base coat? What is this composed of? Other than the Noctiluminova base coats, what other alternatives can I use? Titanium white acrylic paint from the crafts store? Is white the best color? I see there is a black base coat on Noctiluminova.

[4] I need to get a pigment, binder, thinner, and base coat. Did I miss anything, excluding the other materials needed to apply the lume.

Thanks for your help


----------



## smpcollector (Apr 18, 2011)

I did a relume last week have a look in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/watc...roblems-suggestions-600206-2.html#post4413874

The Bergeon lume-kit i used (available at Cousins UK - Clock Watch parts batteries jewellery findings Tools Equipment or Frei & Borel - 1-510-832-0355) are complete with lume pigment, varnish, thinner, mixing bowl and oiler for mixing and applying lume. There's also a link in the post to a german superluminova seller.

As for your questions:

[1] We can't buy noctiluminova in europe so i have no idea what it cost.

[2] I think you can use any varnish/thinner (binder/thinner) with any lume pigment

[3] I have only lumed hands with holes so no base coat needed there but i guess base coat could be needed for solid hands - maybe a luming expert could fill in the blanks here.

[4] A mixing bowl and and a lume mixer / lume applicator like a thick oiler.


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

smpcollector said:


> [2] I think you can use any varnish/thinner (binder/thinner) with any lume pigment
> 
> [4] A mixing bowl and and a lume mixer / lume applicator like a thick oiler.


Is the varnish and thinner stuff I can get at the home improvement store? I have some paint thinner in the garage but its pretty noxious stuff. Are the ones used in watch lume kits less volatile?

What size would you recommend for the oiler? I see on ebay, size 0.4 mm diameter.


----------



## smpcollector (Apr 18, 2011)

If you are a newbie lumer like me i would recommend starting with any of the complete lume-kits like AF*Swiss/Bergeon/Tritec SuperLuminova/Glow inc and then you could always branch out to different pigments, different binders, different lume applicators (oilers other sticks or brushes) etc as you find them. The oiler in the kit is 0.7mm so it is very thick and shaped like a spatula.

Here's a few pics of the lume kit:





As you can see most of it is still there despite luming 2 sets of hands and throwing away most of the mixed lume after the luming.


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

You will want something to support the hands whilst you lume the night away. The lume kits come in yellow, green and white as well. Make sure the hands are spotless, polished if necessary before you lume. Watch the bottom of the hands for a "too thick" layer that will interfere with the other hands. Let dry thoroughly before handling


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

I compared prices and it seems the Noctilumina set is competitively priced. 

But I'd still like to know about what type of base coat I can use?


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

I want to try the Glow, inc powders but the one thing I can't determine is what binder to use. Noctiluminova won't ship anything outside of a kit.

Everyone says they used "a binder" but never say which. I hear everything from tamiya acrylic to nail polish. I will not use nail polish. Should I try some kind of painters acrylic?

I heard that you can use some kind of "matte acrylic". What is that, exactly?

EDIT: I just googled "orange luminous powder" and I found this:

http://www.esslinger.com/acrylicadhesivefordials.aspx

Is this what I need?


----------



## smpcollector (Apr 18, 2011)

Yepp thats the varnish or binder as they call it.


----------



## donoharm (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey guys I'm a total noob when it comes to lume, but I'd like to re-do the lume on my watch. Is there a sticky somewhere that shows how to do it? Do I need to take off the hands? Scrape the old paint off or use some other method? What about the lume on the dial? advice would be appreciated!


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

try the search function. Also try this

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/keris-russian-re-lume-459115.html


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

donoharm said:


> Hey guys I'm a total noob when it comes to lume, but I'd like to re-do the lume on my watch. Is there a sticky somewhere that shows how to do it? Do I need to take off the hands? Scrape the old paint off or use some other method? What about the lume on the dial? advice would be appreciated!


I can recommend this if you're in the US or have a friend in the US (and some patience re: drop shipping):

NoctiLumina® Luminizing Kits

Oh, question is about technique! To answer your questions, Yes (google), Yes, Yes. Use small dull knife or any fairly stiff semi-sharp flat object. Usually pretty easy. Finish with alcohol wipe. Dial same as hands. Advice...try it out on a throw away watch if you have one or buy one on ebay.


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, I have the binder and powder but no thinner. Will any old paint thinner do? If not, is there a good substitute I can get from a local hardware store, etc.?


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been successful with using "glow in the dark" acrylic paint I bought from Michaels (hobby store). It was <$2.00. I was able to re-lume old hands as well as the dial. The paint is off-white. I was able to mix it with a marine-blue acrylic paint to match the color of the original lume.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been looking into reluming as well, and found this today. Premixed lume in a syringe, and not a bad price. I haven't found out a ton about how good the product is, but I have seen a few recommend it. I might try with this just to get some practice in, unless I find something that is very strongly recommended.

Premixed Syringe - (Lume+Binder) 5ML


----------



## jpg689 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in the middle of a project where I'm luming the bezel on my Chase-Durer. I ordered the oilers and starter kit from Noctiluminova, and I'm quite happy with it. I went with the green and blue waterproof, and haven't had any problems with the green lume (been on-bezel for six months).

If you're doing exterior work, the 1A binder and thinner is your best bet. Inside the case I'd suggest Binder/Thinner 2 from Noctiluminova. The thinner is important because working time with some binders can be fairly short.

As for the base coat, I just used enamel model-paint from Testor's underneath the lume. It adds a day or two to your working time while the paint cures, but it dramatically increases the glow (it's not really worth doing without a light-coloured background for the lume to reflect on). Enamel paint works well with a lot of surfaces, including PVD, and it's available at any hobby/model shop.

If you want to check out my progress I'm posting regular updates here on the forum.


----------



## pfcdre (Sep 22, 2012)

can anyone tell me if bergeon blue lume is white in daytime. im new to lume and im in uk and bergeon seems the most available, I want to give it a go, but can find no info on this blue lume


----------



## kanikune (Nov 21, 2012)

I can, it is blue on daytime too. The hands are lumed with bergeon blue.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice! [Do you also decorate holiday cake?]


kanikune said:


> I can, it is blue on daytime too. The hands are lumed with bergeon blue.


----------



## kanikune (Nov 21, 2012)

You guessed it! I do use the same stuff. No lights needed and the lume tastes awesome!


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

kanikune said:


> I can, it is blue on daytime too. The hands are lumed with bergeon blue.


Did you relume the indices? If so, how'd you keep it so straight? And what type of binder/varnis did you use?


----------



## kanikune (Nov 21, 2012)

No, I didn't lume indices. They are Seiko original. I assume they are made using a stencil and applied to the dial (or made to the dial).

I used the binder from Bergeon set. I didn't use thinner at all.

This link works if you have Cousins credentials.
https://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/consumables/luminous-compound/luminous-compound-kits


----------

